# Worst news ever.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm gonna say right off, I don't care about, or even want to know, what every one thinks of the wars. This story is without a doubt the worst thing I have EVER ****ING HEARD. There is no excuse for this. None.   



Vandals Set Flags, Soldier's Family's Car On Fire 
Reported by: Becky Freemal/ AP
Vandals are compounding the grief of a Tri-state soldier's family. 

Not even 24-hours after Private First Class Tim Hines's wife and family said goodbye at his funeral, American flags that had adorned their Fairfield yard were piled beneath a car and burned. 

Hines' sister-in-law woke up to hear her car alarm around 5:30 a.m. and saw her car on fire. 

As firefighters brought the fire under control they discovered a pile of around 20 American flags underneath the car. 

Neighbors say Hines' wife's family had flags line their front yard and on the porch. 

Those were taken as well as flags in neighboring yards. 

Hines was injured in Iraq and flown to Walter Reed Hospital in the Washington, D.C. area, but succumbed to the injuries before he could return home. 

Hines' wife Katy is eight-months pregnant with their second child. She buried her husband on Friday. 

Katy Hines had just moved back into her parents' home and woke up to find her sister's car consumed by flames. 

Investigators believe the flags piled underneath were used to start the fire. 

One neighbor says he didn't think the vandals were making a political statement but were possibly drunk. 

Police say whoever set the fire will face arson charges. 

"It's beyond the pale. It is beyond the pale," said Bob Kramer. 

"I don't think it's a political statement," said Kramer. "I don't think it's random. I think it's some really stupid kids, maybe drunk I don't know, but it's despicable and I hope they are caught." 

"No doubt, the family is very upset," said Sue Rumley, a neighbor. "They had hoped to spend a quiet day together. After what happened this morning, they say they hope, and believe this was a random act. 

The flags, they say, had completley lined their yard. 

"The yard was gorgeous. They had flags all the way around the front, from the street up to their porch," said Rumley. "Whoever did this went clear up to their porch and took the flags down." 

In the meantime the American Legion and others promised Hines' family they would have new flags by the end of the day. 

Hours after the fire a donation of flags arrived at their home. 

In no time, family, friends and neighbors lined the yard once again. 

"I think that's the most important things, don't give up, do not give up. I really feel that way," said Doris Morris, another neighbor. 

After collecting evidence police took the car for further investigation. 

"I'm hoping this is just a random act of stupidity," said Chief Mike Dickey, of the Fairfield police department, "but we're going to keep an eye on things here and act accordingly." 

Saying goodbye to Private Timothy Hines was hard enough. 

Adding insult to such a tragedy is something friends, family and neighbors just can't comprehend. 

More than 400 people gathered Friday in Springdale for Hines' funeral. 

They watched a slide show depicting the soldier's life, including pictures with his first child, two-year-old Lily. 

An Army general presented Hines' wife with the medals her husband earned, including a Purple Heart and a Bronze Star.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Agreed. This is one of the most despicable things I've ever heard about. Piling this crap on top of a tragedy is just disgusting. I hope they catch the ****ers that did this and they get the book thrown at them.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats just completely rediculous. I just feel bad for the family and all that they have to go through. But I'm glad that they put the flags back up, to show that they made it through. I just can't imagine anyone doing something like that.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

This is probably one of those local things that just happens when people around the neighborhood know you have a lot of flags, in this case it was their lawn decoration of choice, so I mean house decorations, and you're really proud of it. I really don't think whoever did it knew anything about the tragedy or the woman's pregnancy. The donation of flags hopefully made the family feel a little better about the vandalism/destruction. Does anyone know if the woman's car is okay? I imagine that was as expensive as the flags.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think it really matters if whoever did this evil deed knew about the tragedy .. it was still uncalled for and terrible. And as for the price of the car .. who really cares? I am sure that wasn't the first thing on the family and neighbors minds. But then again, maybe thats just me.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> And as for the price of the car... who really cares? I am sure that wasn't the first thing on the family and neighbors minds. But then again, maybe thats just me.


The same could be said about the flags. But it hasn't. Funny. I don't care about cars either, but it's possible more damage was done to the car than the lawn. I'm not saying "poor car", I'm saying poor people if they have to worry about paying a ton to fix the car. Okay?


----------

